
Elon Musk is now richer than Warren Buffett - heshiebee
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/10/business/elon-musk-warren-buffett-billionaires/index.html
======
SCAQTony
His spectacular monetary gains are unrealized.

~~~
xkjkls
So are Warren Buffett’s

